# Goat Gossip 75



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

9/10/2009

Goat Gossip 75

CALLING ALL GOATS!

My wife hates it when the Freestone County Goat Breeders Assn. has a sale! Feed doesn't get bought. Animals aren't tended to like they should be. Bottle Babies aren't fed at appropriate times. She has to send out an all-points bulletin and the bloodhounds to track me down cuz I'm off to some remote location posting fliers for the sale. There is a gigantical sigh of relief when the sale finally starts and I can see that all of the obsessive/compulsive behavior I am displaying isn't doing anybody any good! 
Then I sit down, drink a Dr. Pepper provided by Ms. Jenny of the Dew 4-H and relax and enjoy the company and camaraderie of my fellow Goat Ranchers. I also enjoy having the youngsters of the Dew 4-H and the Freestone Co. 4-H Shooting Sports Team around to talk to and learn about what is going on and exciting in their lives. There are some Youngsters on the SS Team that are crack shots with a bow and a firearm and could put practically all adults to shame at the trap, gun, and bow ranges. They learned from Top Gun James Tugwell, who could shave the whiskers off of a flea with a broad head arrow. 
Anyhow, we will have a variety of goats at our sale. Gwen and I and others will be bringing some bucks and does, both nannies and doelings, and also some meat goats. We are selling our 7A+ Buck Skylighter and two registered bucklings from 7A+ Anacacho and his son Razz. They're pretty stout. Wesley Daniel is selling some doelings from Anacacho' son Razz. We already have 28 of the 40 permanent pens reserved and can build a bunch more. I've been taking many calls for show wethers and does so if you all have some to sell, then give me a call and bring them. There are folks who have committed to bring several bunches of wethers so come and find your show goat for the spring shows. We will have concessions available from the Dew 4-H, who always put on a good feed bag and we will also be passing out free samples of some yummy goat meat for you to taste. If you all have a hankering for some goat meat to prepare for your own then we will also be selling meat goats for $1.05 per pound on the hoof. Come on out for a visit and to talk, sell, or buy goats and enjoy the company of many like-minded folks!
The Freestone County Goat Breeders Association would like to invite all goat breeders to participate in the Great Goat Gather Open Pen Sale. The sale will be held at the Ike Carden Show Arena at the Fairgrounds in Fairfield, Texas on Saturday, September 26th from 10 a.m. till 3 p.m. 
This will be an open pen sale for everyone to participate in no matter if you are from Buffalo or Brownsville! Come and buy, sell, or trade to your hearts content. There will be a special meat goat pen to sell your healthy meat goats for an average market price.
Pens can be rented for $10 each. There will be a limit of 5 goats or one Buck per pen. The meat goat pen will be $2 per meat goat. Meat goats will be numbered and will be weighed upon sale and sold for an average market price to be determined.
This will be a private treaty sale with prices agreed upon by the buyer and seller. The average market price for meat goats will be agreed to by the seller on the day of the sale unless the price is renegotiated by the buyer and seller. The FCGBA and its members will provide the facilities and livestock scales for the sale but will not be held responsible or liable for the condition or sale of any animal sold.
Our members hope you all come out and find the Breeding Buck, Doe, Show Wether, or Dinner that you are looking for! For information or to reserve some pens call Fred VanderMartin at 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] or call Gary Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or e-mail [email protected]. We ask that sellers call ahead or e-mail with some numbers so that we can get a number of pens for the sellers built. 
Concessions will be provided by the Dew 4-H. We hope to see you there!
Thank you for your support in our efforts to assist in the education of our Young Adults. The Freestone County Goat Breeders Association is selling Christmas Wreaths for our scholarship fund raiser. These are beautiful wreaths and we hope that you find them attractive also and help us in helping some hard-working youngsters to realize their dream of a college education. The price is $35 per wreath and can be shipped directly to your friends or loved ones. The order form for the wreaths can be found on our web site at www.freestonecountygoats.org. Mail your order form with payment to: FCGBA, P.O. Box 1553, Fairfield, Texas, 75840. Orders must be received by October 13th. If you have any questions or need assistance in regards to our fund raiser you can give Fred VanderMartin a call at 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] or Gary Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or e-mail [email protected] 
The ETGRA will have its General Membership Meeting and educational program on October 17th. It will be held at SFA Goat Research Center, highway 259 north of Nacogdoches and begin at 10am. Topic of the program is buck selection and care, advanced reproduction and introduction to Artificial Insemination. Speakers include Dr. Erin Brown of SFA, Dr. Nuti of Prairie View A & M and Scott Horner also from Prairie View A & M.
ETGRA Open Sale - October 24th, Henderson Expo Center, Henderson, TX. Sale begins at noon. Goat can be viewed at 10:30 am or so. Members of ETGRA, NETGRA, and Freestone Co. Goat Breeders Association are invited to bring their goats. Check-in will be from 1pm-7pm on 10/23/09 and from 7am till 10am on 10/24/09. Please go to sale information to review sales rules. For more information contact Paul Joplin at 936-347-3241. The ETGRA is having a raffle for a portable hayrack. Tickets are $5 each or 6 for $25. The hayrack was made by Greg Ashabranner and consists of three pieces. It can be assembled by one person in about five minutes and holds one square bale of hay. The hayrack is easy to move from pasture to pasture as you rotate your herd. The winning ticket will be drawn at the January, 2010 general membership meeting. Tickets will be sold at all association events. Tickets may also be purchased by mail, please include your name, address, contact phone number. Make checks payable to ETGRA and mail to P O Box 152937; Lufkin, TX 75915. For more information about the meeting or raffle go to www.etgra.com. The NETGRA will be holding their general membership meeting Saturday, Sept. 19th - 10:00am at the Hunt County Fairgrounds. They will be holding a Showmanship Clinic and will also be inspecting and taking pictures of animals consigned to the Nov. Catalogue Sale beginning at 9am. NETGRA's Fall Celebration October 10th - Jackpot Show (Goats, Heifers, and Lambs) Hunt County Fairgrounds - See special events page at www.netgra.com for more info. Well, that's all I've got for now. I hope you all can attend some of the great events scheduled by our Eastern Texas goat breeders associations. With the rains we have been getting you need to be diligent about the FAMACHA checks on your herds and worm as needed. If you have any goat gossip then call 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] . Bye, for now.


----------

